# Tante Marie Cooking School



## wannabake (Aug 8, 2002)

Has anyone heard of this school in San Francisco? And if so have you or anyone you know gone there? What were your impressions? I am looking at their Baking and Pastry Program and any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

It is a small, store front operation in a quiet part of town not far from Fisherman's Wharf. I did a tour once, all 2 rooms of it! They have a small and dedicated staff with many visiting chef instructors. They are well known in the Bay Area and graduates get externships in local restaurants. 
Their teaching method is to do demonstartions in the am and hands on in the pm. The program is quite condensed compared to the CCA for example. The price is condenced accordingly! I don't know anybody personally who is a graduate but I was quite impressed with the operation and had no doubt that it was a good school. Another major factor is, because it is so small you don't get lost in a crowd. (CCA has 1200+ students.) I don't think you would get the same depth of instruction that you do at the bigger school but for the right person with the drive to succeed it is enough.

Jock


----------

